# how to cast off a passap KM



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

How do I cast off a passap KM? I have a tricofit but it seems like it drops some stitches off & then I try to fix it & the castoff looks terrible. I would like the scarfs that I donate to a shelter look decent.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

why not cast off by hand like most machines do... there are instructions on youtube...


----------



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

I would like to do it by hand, but how do you do that?? The same as if casting off on 2 hand needles????


----------



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have been hand knitting, but I thought I would dust off my KM & make some scarfs on it. It sure would go faster.


----------



## sistermaide (Jul 17, 2011)

I am not really good at it eithor, but I have had one of my passaps for several years, and keep using it like it is a hobby... hee, hee, ...it is...

Anyway, when I am doing double knit or such as you are talking about doing for scarves, I usually take the 2 ended needle, and transfer all the front stitches to the matching back hook, whether it has a stitch or not. Then I do something similiar to a crochet cast off. I think it makes it easier, and still lets me give it a tidy and stretchy end.



Jayne31 said:


> How do I cast off a passap KM? I have a tricofit but it seems like it drops some stitches off & then I try to fix it & the castoff looks terrible. I would like the scarfs that I donate to a shelter look decent.


----------



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

I was trying to do something similar. I transfered all stitches to the front bed tho. I will try to transfer the stit. to the back, maybe I can see the stitches better if there r on the back. Thanks a heap.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Jayne31 said:


> How do I cast off a passap KM? I have a tricofit but it seems like it drops some stitches off & then I try to fix it & the castoff looks terrible. I would like the scarfs that I donate to a shelter look decent.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUxpYn4xDZw
here is a short but clear demo of a machine cast off 'around the pegs'.... this is my fave as it holds all the bound off sts in place while you do the rest of the row so that they hold the edge shape beautifully. then after binding off the last st, you clip the thread and pull thru all the way, just like on hand knitting.

the critical part she is demo-ing here is where she holds her thread and how she goes to pick it up with the latch tool.... this is what makes going 'around the peg' automatic and quick...it is short and you might have to watch a time or two...but it gives the best edge very quickly....


----------



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

The video is for a brother which is setup differently than the german passap KM. But maybe I can figure something out along a similar procedure. I guess I will have to take my Brother KM out of the box & put it back up. I wanted to have more room in the hse for the holidays. Thanks.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

I was taught to cast off differently than the video. I have the carriage to the right and cast off from the left.CUt the yarn from the carriage around 6" long. Put the latch hook under the 1st stitch on the left behind the latch,push that needle back to a position, put the latch thru the next stitch , push the needle back to A position and have stich 2 in the hook of the latch, Pull back and the #1 will slide over 2. Slide the stitch back behind the latch and continu on. WHen you get to the last stitch take the extra yarn and pull it thru the stitch as you would when knitting by hand. Have the Duo 80 but haven't used it yet so I don't know if it will work on it the way the machine bes sit. I would assume it should just don't know which bed the stitches should be on.


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

This is not exactly the way the book says it but it is what I do. Hope it helps. Transfer all stitches to the back. Leave back needles in work. Pull up one extra needle on right of front bed. Knit 1 row (lock at left). Lower front bed. If you need to push knitted loops (I'm not sure what they call them) toward the back bed. This gives a better space at the front bed to get the latch hook through. Use latch hook tool, put down in first stitch on right, take off needle, now put hook in next stitch, bring first stitch behind hook and pull through second stitch. do this all the way across. Take loops off back bed.


----------



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

What book are you refering too? I have the Passap pattern book & the instruction book but there are no instructions in either as to casting off.


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

I use the Duo80 manual. On page 47 to 49, there is a cast off for double-bed, single-bed & by hand.


----------



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

Sorry, I only have books for the E 6000. The dealer where I bought my KM from has gone out of business many years ago.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Here's a manual for the duo: http://knittsings.com/passap-duomatic-80-manual-free-download-pdf/


Jayne31 said:


> Sorry, I only have books for the E 6000. The dealer where I bought my KM from has gone out of business many years ago.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

You could always just knit a few rows with waste yarn and then do a manual cast off. It takes far less time than trying to do it on the machine. Just transfer all the stitches to either the front or back bed and knit one loose row, then a few rows of waste yarn and take it off the machine. Pick up the end stitch on side opposite your yarn tail, and start latching the stitches until you get to the yarn tail, draw that through the last stitch. Voila! Done!


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WHat a good idea.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Jayne31 - There are instructions toward the back of the manual. It is in the area where they show the needles close up - check it out. I have a Passap and the yarn must be on both beds. I don't have my book here but if you send me a PM I will copy it word for word. 

One of the passes needs the tension up (C0L) "one whole number." There is also a transfer row where you move the sts to the front bed and then knit back. When the lock is on the right hand side - you knit another row - COL - then take your latch tool and go thru each st to crochet it off - from right and finish on the left - then taken off the beds. Must use lots of tension as the sts will pop off the ndls. Let me know - I can do it next week. 

Anyway, I will get it straight with my PM. I am a little mixed up myself - I have done it many times on my afghans. You must learn it for that reason.

I just noticed you joined this week. Go the top of any page and cleck on Private Messages (PM) and it will bring up a new page and it will show you where to compose a message. Ellie in Houston


----------



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks chickie, that is a good idea, I will have to try that procedure to see if it will work. I am using 2 strands of 2/24 with tension of 4.5 so will have to increase the last row quite a bit.


----------



## Ambercat (Oct 18, 2011)

This method works well, gives a nice edge and is reasonably quick. For single bed knitting, start from the RHS, with your latch hook put the first stitch onto the second needle, wind your yarn around once, pull the needle through so that you have cast off the two stitches and you are left with one stitch on the needle. Place that stitch onto needle 3 and repeat the process. Here is the important bit - as you are working hook up your cast-off work onto a convenient needle every few centimetres. This will keep an even cast off tension. I'm not sure if I have explained very well, but if you don't understand I will get my Mary Weaver book out and copy out her instructions tomorrow!


----------



## Ambercat (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, and for double bed knitting, work it in the same way after putting all back bed stitches onto the corresponding front bed needles.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Jayne31 - Merry Christmas!! I found my book:

- Set both locks to N and increase st. size to 5 on both beds.

- Knit one row. (I pull down on knitting as I go across.)

- For 1 x 1 rib only, put EN up on the front bed. (In pattern.)

- Rack COUNTERCLOCKWISE to 9 o'clock. Machines my vary between 8 to 9 o'clock or even up to 10. (Mine is 8.)

- Transfer the far right st. manually from back bed to the front bed. (Keeps from loseing it during transfer.) 

- Leave that ndle. in work position.

- Remove the back bed edge springs entirely. (If you are using U100E otherwise you don't have to do this step.)

- Place U100E on the left side of machine with the black arrows facing you.

- Put a little pressure on the top of U100E and move across the bed from the left to right. (Pull down on knitting now.)

- Rack CLOCKWISE back to 6 o'clock.

- Be sure all ndls. are up on back bed. 

- Remove left orange stripper and replace it with one black stripper. 

- Knit one row with increased st. on both locks. (I move lock in small sections while pulling knitting down and do a few more sts and repeat the tension as you go across - you will not have sts. that drop off this way - VERY IMPORTANT!)

- Locks are at the left. 

- Open beds and push back sts. with the backside of your orange pattern ruler. 

- Cast off with the use of your yellow latch tool. If your sts. tend to run together, you are pulling too hard on the sts. Try pulling up only as far as needed and then pulling in the direction you are going to - the left. 

I pull down on the knitting from underneath while I am doing these rows. If you don't chances are sts. may drop off and you are doomed. Keep the tension as tight as needed.

If you don't have a U100E, you will transfer back sts. to front - continue with the other instructions. 

It tells in your Passap manual to take your latch tool to crochet thru the front sts. Go thru the 1 st. with left side of st. on latch hook - then go IN next st on left and go thru that front st and pull up so st. is crocheted into the second st. you will hear the latch snap - then on to the third st. Go straight down into the sts. to keep from losing the st. 

Let me know if you need any more help. It is a little trickie at first but it works. Ellie


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

THanks for all your info.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ambercat - What is meant by "a convenient needle"? I know the latch off you are referring to but am confused by this term. I would love to have you explain. Thanks, Ellie


----------



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Ellie, I found the page where it says to cast off. I think ambercat meant an empty needle, different lingo for different parts of the country. :-D


----------



## Ambercat (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Ellie, yes, I shouldn't have described it as a "convenient" needle! I meant an empty needle in a "convenient" position. I hook up the the very beginning of the cast off onto an empty needle on the LHS and then every two or three inches after that so your knitting isn't dropping down between the two beds but is evenly attached across the bed. Then it is a simple matter to remove from the "hooked-up" needles. Does any of this make sense? Hope so! 

Best wishes,

Marigold


----------



## Ambercat (Oct 18, 2011)

I meant the very beginning of the cast off on the RHS, not LHS. Where is my brain??!


----------



## jmburk (Nov 18, 2011)

The Passap Handbook Beginner Couerse by BernadetteA. Ernakovich. I bought it extra when I got my machine.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ambercat - What do you make on your Passap? 

Has your town recovered? It is sooo great to talk to people in other parts of the world - blows my mind!! Ellie


----------



## Ambercat (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Ellie, I don't knit nearly as much as I should on my machine - it is an old Pinkie which I bought off our NZ online auction three years ago, the same kind as the one I had in South Africa over 30 years ago. I have knitted jumpers and jackets for myself and hubby, scarves, baby clothes - all just to practice and get going again. Handknitting is a lot easier and can be done in front of the TV in the evenings! 

What do you knit on yours and what model do you have? 

Our city is still devastated and just as we were thinking it was all over we had five big quakes in a row on the day before Christmas Eve and of course continuous little aftershocks since. We are lucky to live on the side of town that has had the least damage but our hearts break for those less fortunate.

It is great to talk to people all over the world! Thanks so much for your interest.

Marigold


----------



## JackieOlson (Jul 14, 2011)

I've started just putting the yarn thru each stitch and taking it off and doing it by hand. A lot less frustrating.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Ambercat - I have a E6000 and mainly do baby afghans and sweaters. I have quite a few sweaters so I do charity knitting. Living in Texas, the climate calls for cotton and cool clothes. My church makes layettes for overseas so I do most of my knitting on my Studio bulky - make cocoons, sweaters and matching hats. I just finished a Raggedy Ann doll in my knitting club on my standard Brother. I don't know how to put the picture of her in KP but I am working on it. She is over 18" tall. She was a knitting club project - I am really proud of her.

I need to do more with my Passap - it is a good workout when I make the afghans. I was sad when we couldn't buy Bramwell's Duo Magic (2/15). I found some 2/17 yarn but it isn't as nice as the old 2/15.

We have movie time every night - we like BBC movies - the old classics. We just finished Charles Dickens' movies we bought us for Christmas. I hand knit every night. 

Keep knitting!! Ellie


----------



## 51goodman (Dec 27, 2011)

hi I have a E6000 passap and when i do double bed cast off I do the following when I have reached the final pattern row carriage on right ,I then set both locks to N over N. I knit one row with both tension dials to highest tension and knit one row right to left. I then break the yarn I then drop the front bed down 1notch so you can see the double row off stitches .You then take the latch tool and starting at the right side hook into the first stitch on top bed then loop it through the first stitch on the lower bed repeat across the whole lot alternating between top and lower stitches but keeping the stitches on the needles,when you get to end take the end yarn through the last stitch. Next take the knitting ruler ,push allstitches on lower bed releasing stitches then repeat on top bed . the knitting is now free from the machine and loosely cast off with a neat edge , hope this helps best wishes Sally G


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm not sure of your background in KM but there is a technique I learned. You can either transfer all of the stitches to the back bed and knit one row or just transfer all of the stitches to the back bed and start you cast off that way. Either way, I always have my carriage to the right, Take about 3X the yarn = to the stitches in work then I latch tool off. 
Latching off on a Passap is the same as any of the plastic machines out there that don't have gate pegs. If you have ever cast off around gate pegs then you know that the knitting (& bind off) stay put until you're done. Then you lift the work off of the gate pegs. Not so with the plastic or Passap machines. You go through the motions of casting off around gate pegs, but instead of taking the needles out and putting them in rest position or out of work position you bring them all the way forward. You are actually using a needle as a gate peg. So in other words, you loose end of yarn always goes over the top of the needle. You put your latch tool on the live stitches from under, bringing the loose end of yarn to the latch, grabbing it and pulling it through to make another loop. You go to the next stitch and repeat until you're at the end. A little practice and you'll be almost as quick as your tricofit but you're not as likely to drop stitches. After you're finished and come to the last stitch, you just double loop it to tie it off. Then you can either run the empty carriage across the needles or just pull your work forward or use your needle selector comb to pull the needles out of work. Your knitting will have a nice cast off. If you've never latch tooled off around gate pegs, this is going to be very difficult to get the hang of. Hint: if you choose to take the carriage across the transferred work, (to make a single knit row) make sure you do it at least one tension number higher or your last row may be too tight. 
Good Luck


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

Whoops, while typing the above, I see Sally already beat me to it! Sorry.


----------



## Jayne31 (Dec 23, 2011)

No problem Woody, I thank all those that have responded. I am sure glad I found this site since the the List-Host site is gone. Happy New Year to ALL, & heres hoping 2012 will be better than 2011!


----------



## bessie (Dec 12, 2011)

casting off on the passap I always knit last row on a high tension in main yarn, then knit about 20 rows with waste yarn take off machine then with latchet tool crochet through last row of main yarn starting from opposite end to tail of yarn pull this through last stitch to secure. lot easier than sit at machine.


----------



## bessie (Dec 12, 2011)

casting off on passap I always knit last row on big tension then about 20 rows of waste yarn take off machine then with latchet tool (end away from tail of yarn) crochet through each stitch last row of main yarn pull end of yarn through last stitch to secure. lot easier than sit at machine.


----------



## bessie (Dec 12, 2011)

casting off on passap I always knit last row on big tension then about 20 rows of waste yarn take off machine then with latchet tool (end away from tail of yarn) crochet through each stitch last row of main yarn pull end of yarn through last stitch to secure. lot easier than sit at machine.


----------



## vtimura (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you have a book that goes with the Tricofit? It really does a nice job if you follow the directions. Some nice lady send me a copy of the manual. I have one in Ohio but I am in Florida that is why I needed the manual. Keep trying because it does a great job.


----------



## vtimura (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello Ellie, If you would like I will send you a copy of the Tricofit
manual in English... Just let me know. My email is 
[email protected]


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

HI - I would love to have the booklet!! I tried to send you a Private Message but it wouldn't go thru. 

My mail is: [email protected] 

Thank you and Happy New Year!! I am ready for a new year to start knitting again.

Ellie in Houston


----------



## DebbyS (Dec 10, 2012)

Jayne31 said:


> How do I cast off a passap KM? I have a tricofit but it seems like it drops some stitches off & then I try to fix it & the castoff looks terrible. I would like the scarfs that I donate to a shelter look decent.


One way is to transfer all the stitches to the back bed, but keep the needles on the front bed in working position. Knit a row, then run the front carriage across the front bed -- no yarn. The front stitches will drop off, making the back stitches larger. Then lower the front bed and bind off using the method where you put the right-hand stitch onto the needle to the left of it and knit it off by hand. Continue stitch by stitch across the bed


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Debby - I will give it a try - I think I can manage it. Ellie


----------

